# Want feedback on the Bowtech Constitution, did anyone shoot it!



## hcgreenwich (Aug 2, 2004)

[FONT=Arial]Wondering if anyone shot the Bowtech Constituion, Im wondering if i would get enough speeds out of it at 28" for 3d[/FONT]


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Jun 11, 2004)

give JC280 a pm,he has been shooting one for a couple of weeks now


----------



## hcgreenwich (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for all of the great feedback on the bows, i really appriciate it. It's a lot of money to spend so im glad with all of the information that i recieve. I shoot a 03 patriot and i love it. But i love the eqilizers cam system. 
Again, thanks for the feedback, keep it coming


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Sould have had them put the feedback on here, so we all could here about it.


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

MCB_MI said:


> Sould have had them put the feedback on here, so we all could here about it.


Yea, see if you can get JC280 to post it up here on this thread ... share the wealth!

Inquiring minds NEED to know!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*You will love the Constitution!!!*

I like this bow more and more every time I shoot it. This bow aims better than any bow that I have shot in last 2-3 years. The thing that is so amazing is that the bow is fast but yet extremely smooth and forgiving. I'm shooting the Constitution without any grip at all. Which feels awesome. My draw length measures 29 3/4" AMO on this bow. It is set at 60# with a holding weight of 20#. My arrow speed is 280 fps with a 343.5 grain arrow. My strings are GAS Bowstrings. The bus cables are Ultracam and the string is TS-1.


Here is a picture before I took the grip off. Sorry for the quality but it was a camera phone.

Enjoy!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I got my target red constitution last night. I will let you know how it does. Only problem now is IT WON"T FIT IN MY PRESS


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Draw Stop on Constitution*

How is the draw stop on the Constitution? Is it positive?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Rock solid npk. Rock solid.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Me too. Good thing JC280 has his.


----------



## hcgreenwich (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the pic of your constitution, it looks like a sweet bow. Im really impressed with the speeds your getting out of it. Aslo is that the bowtech blue. How did you lengthen the bow to 29 and 3/4. 
Thanks agian for all your help
TJ Jordan
Bowtech rules


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Constitution*

Yes that is Bowtech Blue. I will take the bow to work tomorrow and get a good picture with the digital at work. The bow is a factory 29 1/2" DL but when I pulled the grip off it gave me the exact DL I needed. Taking the grip off will give you approx 1/4" of extra DL.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> I got my target red constitution last night. I will let you know how it does. Only problem now is IT WON"T FIT IN MY PRESS


 I've got a press that will work just fine on that bow


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

*ThanksFor the Info*

I appreciate the info in this thread as I am giving serious consideration to this bow as a replacement to my Conquest. I am wating for my local Bowtech dealer to get a left hooker for me to try.

Any comments on how the binary cam system works regarding tuning and cam timing?


----------



## Bowtech Freak (Jan 11, 2004)

it shoots sweet!!! It will be my next target bow.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Archy said:


> I appreciate the info in this thread as I am giving serious consideration to this bow as a replacement to my Conquest. I am wating for my local Bowtech dealer to get a left hooker for me to try.
> 
> Any comments on how the binary cam system works regarding tuning and cam timing?


 Cam timing is made at brace,, they should be exactly alike in regards to rotation and alignment with the limb surface. Then eyeball the nock height and center shot and kill the X


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

> Then eyeball the nock height and center shot and kill the X


He ain't lyin'!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe other companies will pick up this cam design? It seems to be a winner. Though I've heard alot of excellent stuff about the Omega Hybrids by Merlin. I shoot the Rapid 1's on my Quest 35. This cam of bowtechs is a totally different animal though. Way to go bowtech. 

Dylan


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for that GI. 

I went to shoot one of Saturday but the dealers delivary was running slighlty late they are now due in at the end of this week so I hope to shot one in the next few weeks!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Bowtech*

hey guys:
Like to see more Pics' of your new Constitutions

Looks like "THE" - Target bow Awesome 

Thanks,d'x


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

As a test tonight I put 2 different length cable on my constitution. Almost a half inch difference. The factory marks were considerably off on both cams. As advertised it still shot a bullet hole through paper and was still shooting great. Just felt a touch short on the draw length.

The more I shoot this bow the more I like it.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

The Constitution is the first bow from Bowtech that has really got my attention. If it would just be about 3 inches shorter and a couple of ounces lighter it would have everything that I want in a hunting bow. (Ok, the Old Glory would interest me too IF they would bump up the brace a half inch and take some of the reflex out of the riser.) But for now, my search for the perfect hunting bow continues....


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*old glory 2005*

I have between my bows one Old Glory 2005, and I do like it.
I feel it impressive for Target too.

Some days ago I tried Diamond Camo Victory Solitaire cam, and the painting in the limbs is incredible. Nice bow too for Hunting!


F.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Here are some pictures of my.......*

Here are a couple of pictures of my Constitution.  

Enjoy!


----------



## hcgreenwich (Aug 2, 2004)

*constitution*

I just recieved the bow today, i drew it back and boy it was incredibaly smooth. I let you know how it shoots.
TJ


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

I got my black & pewter constitution today as well. I haven't got a chance to shoot it yet, but I can tell this baby is gonna be a winner. 

Birth cert. said 32", 60 lbs., 300 gr. arrow, 328 fps. Smoking for a bow with these specs.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Still waiting, Tod, said it was shipped thhough can't wait to see this and shoot it


----------

